# C. Wendtii flowering



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is my C. Wendtii 'Green'. I was rearranging the tank and pulled all the crypts out. I didn't realize the spathe until after I put it in another tank.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Crongats! Good growth!
It has several runners upcomming.
Regards,


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Has it bloomed yet?


----------

